# Ireland: Trails in the sunny south east?



## Portlawslim (Jun 8, 2009)

Any suggestions for trails?
Any riders from my locality on these forums?
I'm riding the trails around where I live and would recommend them for any riders from the south east.


----------



## Portlawslim (Jun 8, 2009)

Bump:thumbsup:


----------



## sherpa2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

not really as far as i know, we have a home in Wexford. I've gone into the bike shops there to ask about trails. They look at me with the following face.....:crazy:. There is a really nice place outside Wexford town about 8K northeast called the Raven nature reserve. They have some single track that might be possible riding action. I've only hiked it, and thought it would be decent riding. I believe there are some trails somewhere in Bree. I only get over there from Boston 3-4 times a year. I would bring my bike if I knew of any decent spots. You got any?


----------



## DGB (Sep 8, 2007)

To the Op, there is a downhill track in Dungarvan (you may already know of it), try the Ballyhouras in North Cork/Limerick and there are some trails in Co. Tipp.

@sherpa2000 - Try Ballinstoe in Co. Wicklow - a bit far away but it'd be worth the trek.This is where they hold the Epic Blast


----------

